# Silicone I found at Lowes good for below water level



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I found this Household adhesive sealant from the brand DAP.( if you cant find it just ask one of the employees) It comes in a tube and its easy to use no need for the silicone gun. It is aquarium safe( I now use it for below water level gluing and it is clear. I just glued down my cut pcp pipes and its dried very quickly but ill wait another day before adding water. I use up only half of the tube so theres a good amount and the cost is around 3-4$.
Just wanted to share that. Hope that helps to some beginners just like myself. 
Also i found it at Lowes but you can probably find it at homedepo


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Silicone I found at Lows good for below water level*

Is this the stuff you are talkng about?

DAP Products - Silicone Sealants - DAP® Household/Aquarium Adhesive Sealant

-Mike-


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Silicone I found at Lows good for below water level*

Yes it is indeed


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought a pic might help.............

-Mike-


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha thanks, have you used it before? It smells like vinegar


----------



## skppygurl (Jan 27, 2010)

JJhuang said:


> Haha thanks, have you used it before? It smells like vinegar


I haven't used this brand before, but the aquarium sealand sold at petsmart smells like vinegar as it's curing too - marineland I think?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

How much was it at the petstore? wondering if its cheeper


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 17, 2010)

A member from arachnoboards.com introduced me to this silicone, which is food grade, so I'd assume that it would be safe to use under the water level. It is available in a couple colors, too.

Silicones : Silicones Unlimited SU5005 RTV Food Grade Silicone Adhesive Sealant [SU5005-103] - EMI Supply, Inc


----------

